# Foundation In Swarm Traps?



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Without foundation or comb mine attract hoards of red wasp and this year there is a bumper crop of them.I use 1 or 2 frames of comb and the rest foundation so it doesnt give them much space to take over.I think I would use all foundation if I didnt have any comb.Bees know what beeswax is you know and scouts will determine what size the cavity in with or without foundation.Its really just some comb thats just started.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Load them up with drawn frames or checkerboard with foundation frames. Feral bees move into cavities (that we remove bees from) that are chuck full of comb with only bee space available.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>He reports that the ones without foundation are catching many more swarms than the traps containing foundation.

I am in agreement with this statement.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I do mine a little differently. I use 2 frames of old dark brood comb, and two frames of foundation, started against one side of the swarm box. Remainder of box is open. When the swarm moves in, they start on the two brood frames and begin pulling cells on the 2 foundation frames. Rarely do they go beyond the foundation frames and begin to drop their own comb. In those cases where they have, it has only be one or two small combs attached to the top. Granted if you did not check them for an extended period they would drop comb in all the vacant area.

I have my swarm boxes (about 30), where I can drive past them, once each week, during swarm season, see if anything has moved in. If so, I stop, open the swarm box, fill it with frames with foundation, (let them draw frames for me), then proceed to check the others. I like for the queen to lay a few eggs, then move the swarm box when I have the time to move it.

cchoganjr


----------

